# Howdy for NE Georgia



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome aboard ron. we are about the same age.. you are perhaps a year or so older.

by on the border may I assume you are talking about the brownsville/mcallen area?

my first comment long, long ago while looking over my first mentor's should and down into a hive he had just opened which was crawling with what appeared to be a million stinging insect... 'wow, there is a whole life full of stuff to learn just in that little white box.'


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Greetings Ron and welcome....... The answers are here.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome aboard Ron.
Did you ever have AHBs when you were on the Texas border? Just curious.


----------



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

tecumseh said:


> by on the border may I assume you are talking about the brownsville/mcallen area?


That is the area, actually in a smaller town named Alamo, Tx.


And to dragonfly:

Yes, the bees I had in the first fall, where AHB by spring. All I noticed was that they swarmed sooner (2 hives became 8 in abt 4 months) and they follow longer when aggitated.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Now...just don't go bragging about how your bees are bringing in pollen or you're harvesting honey while us Northerners are still shoveling snow!!! Good to have you here!


----------



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

*OK, I won't*

Guess you don't want to know that we been collection pollen for over a month now. OK, I won't tell you then.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for not telling me! Just to be safe, I didn't read it


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Ron, welcome..an we're still in the freezer...so ya might not want to tell us what kind of pollen the girls are bringing in...least ways not yet.

There are answers here, but the answers make you ask more questions...so...um....hope you don't want all them answers in one setting...


----------

